# Where are the Tomssss????



## Rightontarget (May 17, 2011)

I have been hunting for week and a half of may, and seen couple of hans come out and my 
hunting body seen both hans and Toms, and even jakes around. He shot a jake in the first
week. I had a Tom came out about 80 yrds, but I tought it was too far so I didnt take the shot
then for some odd reason he ran in the woods, called and called didn't come back out. I'm going 
on the third week , but for some reason I haven't seen a Tom or a jake for the last 5-6 days now 
anywhere. What happend to them??? The hens probobly sitting on the eggs, but where are the
Toms and jakes? Do they stay with the hens? Nothing at all, its like they aveperated, I don't see
them in the morning , during the day, or at sun set. 
Did this happen to anyone else too? Or just me?
I don't know what to do about it. 
Can anyone help me to understand whats going on please?
What should I do?
Thanks


----------

